# Ratty folk - lump removal?



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

My 18 month old doe has just developed a mammary tumour (her first). It's grown from lentil size to pea size in about 3 weeks, so I know it's only going to get bigger.

When I kept rats years ago I had one operated on once but she was allowed to get too cold after the surgery, and despite me trying my best to warm her up when I got her home, she didn't make it. It put me off having any more operated on for lumps so I used to just let the lumps grow and have the rat PTS when its quality of life decreased.

Anyway, after a 15 year gap in rat keeping, I've had these 2 girls for around a year now. I'm hoping vet skills in rat surgery have improved since last time as I am thinking about having her lump removed before it gets too large. I know at 18 months she is getting on a bit, but she's as lively and active as ever.

So has anyone else had a rat operated on for a lump? Was it successful? And how much did it cost? I am happy to pay for it but I'd rather be prepared so I don't faint at the vets when they give me the bill :lol2:


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

I have had a fair few lumps operated on.

Here's Sphynx who was about the same age when she had her massive lump removed:









and removed:










If you trust the vet, and the rat is in good health otherwise, then there shouldn't be a problem. I tend to only have them removed if the lump is really bothersome.
As for cost, it's been a while since I've had lumps removed from rats but I think they were around £70-£80, may have been a bit more...


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh I should add, it's likely that they may recurr after you've had the first one removed. This often happens in rats sadly


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

I have had 5 lumps removed off 2 rats now and personally I wouldn't have it done in future as they have just grown back even if its been in a different place, its now nearly 5 months since I found a lump on one of my rats and as she is still active and it isn't bothering her I'm just leaving her for now as the vet has said they don't know what is going on inside her. She is about 2 and half now and was found in someones garden.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Took her to the vet today and vet agreed with me it's worth a go as she's not an old doe and the lump is small. We also agreed that if she gets any more lumps then further surgery would be a bit pointless.
So she's in for lumpectomy on Thursday.


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks  I'll let you know how it goes. They have assured me faithfully that she will not be allowed to get chilled during or after surgery (which I reckon is why my old doe died after her op, she was freezing when I collected her)

oh, and it's costing me £80 - eep.


----------

